# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal dari sawangan depok

## Fitriadi76

Salam kenal om dan tante semua, saya dari sawangan depok semoga banyak ilmu pengetahuan seputar koi yg bisa saya raih di forum ini.
Mohon bimbingan om dan tante semua 🙏🙏🙏

----------


## Soegianto

Selamat bergabung di forum ini

----------

